# Cigar stickers/decals



## Smoke0ne (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey all, I've searched a bit but have come up with a general lack of information concerning where to purchase or find any cigar related stickers. I've looked through Ebay but have not had much luck. I'm wondering where some of you have found the stickers to decorate your wineador, coolidor, etc. with. I'm not picky, but really would like to get my hands on some of the Liga, Tat. or Viaje one's such as the Skull/Bones and Honey/Handgrenade stickers.


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

i threw a bunch of Vaije ones away before I found out they were worth money on fleabay!


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Ask your b&m owner to ask a rep


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

I think many of them come from manufacturers with box purchases at events or just in general. I know that I have had a few boxes that I purchased that came with stickers etc. so you might just have to look around. The only other way that I got some of mine (and I only have a few really) is from different contests I have entered. Hope you are able to find some. Happy puffing.


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

Yea shop owners typically have a ton. My local shop hooked me up with a Crowned Heads sticker and a few Viaje ones.

Im still looking to get ahold of a Liga or Tat one myself. I would really like to a see a Alec Bradley one of their red flag


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

Some shops will give you nice decals when asked. It does no good for them to keep them under the counter.














A friend brought me these back when he went on a cruise.

An alternative would be to use a place such as CafePress and have your own made with your supplied artwork.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Wallbright said:


> I think many of them come from manufacturers with box purchases at events or just in general. I know that I have had a few boxes that I purchased that came with stickers etc. so you might just have to look around. The only other way that I got some of mine (and I only have a few really) is from different contests I have entered. Hope you are able to find some. Happy puffing.


This


----------



## Jimmy James (Jul 4, 2012)

I bought a stinky jr off eBay and the seller threw in a few Nub stickers and tattoos. I'll get some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Blueracer (May 4, 2012)

I'd like to find some sticks myself. Like to run across some 4 Kicks or MUWATs


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

I've been looking for an Undercrown decal, but I've had no luck. I'm going to check my local B&M later this week.


----------

